# Pro tip for sourcing jig making materials.



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Hello all. I thought I´d share a tip for acquiring material to build jigs from, for free! If you frequent a lumberyard that cuts parts to order, have a look in the dumpster, usually parked next to the table saw, or panel saw, or what-have-you. Often times, there will be assorted cut-offs that are just going to the dump eventually. Mdf, various plywoods, particle board, melamine, etc,. Spy what might be of use to you, and ask the manager if you can have it. Usually they will nod approvingly, and you´re good to go.

At my local, there is a dumpster out front which I always check. Other contractors will notice and think, hmmm, why didnt I think of that… There is often something I can use, even if its just some pine scraps I can use for kindling in the fireplace. Then I check the dumpster by the table saw, always something there I can use, some day.

Cheers.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

That's a good idea Brian. I''ll remember that next time when I'm there. I usually find more than I need from people throwing out old furniture at the curbside, tables, dressers bookshelves etc. Occasionally I find some top quality solid wood.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

> That s a good idea Brian. I ll remember that next time when I m there. I usually find more than I need from people throwing out old furniture at the curbside, tables, dressers bookshelves etc. Occasionally I find some top quality solid wood.
> 
> - doubleDD


Its a shade different story on this side of the lake. I do have a number of hunting grounds where I scavange parts off junked furniture, hope to find a treasure at the local dump, etc,., but its rare to find something good. People here dont throw away stuff like they do elsewhere, and if they do, its either mildewy/moldy stinky stuff, or riddled with bugs. Every so often, maybe ya find an old countertop, or some nice chunks of marble…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

kinda the opposite for me my scrap wood collection seems to grow too fast,the last thing i need is to bring home someone else's scraps.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I picked up a pickup truck load of cypress cutoffs. I now have a lifetime supply of wood for my projects; model trains.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Within spitting distance of me are 2 Lowes, 2 Home Depots, and a Menards. The same guy from North of Dayton, about 30-40 miles from me, has a contract with every lumber selling place he can find to buy ALL of the scrap. He's a licensed contractor, and he uses all those crooked ass 2×4's and warped 3 directions plywood, and every cut off, and builds houses, garages, and does home improvements using them. He has several crews of Men out working 5 to 7 days a week.

I can only imagine they hate him, when trying to make a straight wall. But his lumber bill is mighty low.

So if you suggest to buy any of the junk, you get a chuckle, and they tell you all about the "trashman"


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

> I can only imagine they hate him, when trying to make a straight wall. But his lumber bill is mighty low.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Thanks for making me laugh today, mate.


----------

